# How Uber could kill Lyft and make drivers happy.



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

1) raise the pool rates to UberX, and UberX to UberXL, then add 10 cents per minute to both Pool and X, 25 or 30 cents per minute to XL and select/black/prime.
2) The same day offer a promotion to any new Uber driver that after 3 months and 500 trips of driving for Uber if they come to any Green dot location and show that they earned $0 with Lyft during that time, they get a sign on bonus of $500. Each day, they might need to take a picture of the front of their vehicle (like the take your own picture)...to make sure they had no Lyft stickers, and every so often take a screenshot of their apps in the Ly area of the list... trying to think of how you can prove a negative...

Even if a few were able to game the system, enough Lyft drivers would go for the increased pay and sign on bonus that Lyft would effectively die.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

Lyft is dead to me. Takes me 20 mins to get a ride with them in LA! **** that


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

You can not kill something which is a Zombie ! However, raising rates is the natural eventuality and that will take place regardless.


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

TedInTampa said:


> 1) raise the pool rates to UberX, and UberX to UberXL, then add 10 cents per minute to both Pool and X, 25 or 30 cents per minute to XL and select/black/prime.
> 2) The same day offer a promotion to any new Uber driver that after 3 months and 500 trips of driving for Uber if they come to any Green dot location and show that they earned $0 with Lyft during that time, they get a sign on bonus of $500. Each day, they might need to take a picture of the front of their vehicle (like the take your own picture)...to make sure they had no Lyft stickers, and every so often take a screenshot of their apps in the Ly area of the list... trying to think of how you can prove a negative...
> 
> Even if a few were able to game the system, enough Lyft drivers would go for the increased pay and sign on bonus that Lyft would effectively die.


I totally agree however Uber doesnt understand driver management. They do not car about the drivers expenses or his or hers income. Even though they are implementing tipping they have the data and will use it against the driver


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Ray Ting said:


> I totally agree however Uber doesnt understand driver management. They do not car about the drivers expenses or his or hers income. Even though they are implementing tipping they have the data and will use it against the driver


Counter argument is that unilaterally rasing rates will make passengers switch to Lyft. Most passenges will be willing to wait a bit longer to get a cheaper ride.

Drivers will be where passengers are. They turn on both Lyft and Uber and will get more Lyft than Uber requests.


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Counter argument is that unilaterally rasing rates will make passengers switch to Lyft. Most passenges will be willing to wait a bit longer to get a cheaper ride.
> 
> Drivers will be where passengers are. They turn on both Lyft and Uber and will get more Lyft than Uber requests.


You do understand that with Uber the system shares the rides. I recently read where a driver advised having an extra phone to position yourself. With uber that is bs . I met with them and was shown exactly how the app works.


----------



## Jorgeletsee (Jun 26, 2017)

nononsense said:


> Counter argument is that unilaterally rasing rates will make passengers switch to Lyft. Most passenges will be willing to wait a bit longer to get a cheaper ride.
> 
> Drivers will be where passengers are. They turn on both Lyft and Uber and will get more Lyft than Uber requests.


 Most people havent heard about ludr


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my market I make $150 per week with Lyft. So 3 months of not using Lyft would be a an $1800 loss, maybe I'll call it $1000 to be really generous assuming it causes me to get a few extra Uber pings. 

A $500 incentive is not enough to stop people from signing up for Lyft.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Trafficat, With a pay bump, many who do both Lyft and Uber would only want to do Uber. The bonus would be to encourage them to not even try to Lyft.

Uber has 2 pay issues, first overall low rates, second virtually no pay for the time. If Uber raised rates both for mileage and more importantly time, people would be more interested in getting an Uber fare than a Lyft one.

Also, since Uber would get 20%-28% of that raise, It would help their bottom line. I suspect that the pricing is in the inelastic area (meaning raising the cost increase profits)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally think prices are highly elastic. Lots of people wait out the surges. When my key fob ran out of batteries and I locked my key in my car, I strongly considered calling an Uber to bring me to the store for a replacement battery. I opted to spend a half hour jogging to the store and a half hour back to get a battery, since the Uber trip was going to cost me a few hours of Uber pay. Uber trips are not affordable for Uber drivers.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

TedInTampa said:


> 1) raise the pool rates to UberX, and UberX to UberXL, then add 10 cents per minute to both Pool and X, 25 or 30 cents per minute to XL and select/black/prime.
> 2) The same day offer a promotion to any new Uber driver that after 3 months and 500 trips of driving for Uber if they come to any Green dot location and show that they earned $0 with Lyft during that time, they get a sign on bonus of $500. Each day, they might need to take a picture of the front of their vehicle (like the take your own picture)...to make sure they had no Lyft stickers, and every so often take a screenshot of their apps in the Ly area of the list... trying to think of how you can prove a negative...
> 
> Even if a few were able to game the system, enough Lyft drivers would go for the increased pay and sign on bonus that Lyft would effectively die.


Won't happen uber doesn't care about drivers making money!!!! But lyft on the other hand is paying my bills!!!!!!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jorgeletsee said:


> Most people havent heard about ludr


What is ludr?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> 1) raise the pool rates to UberX, and UberX to UberXL, then add 10 cents per minute to both Pool and X, 25 or 30 cents per minute to XL and select/black/prime.
> 2) The same day offer a promotion to any new Uber driver that after 3 months and 500 trips of driving for Uber if they come to any Green dot location and show that they earned $0 with Lyft during that time, they get a sign on bonus of $500. Each day, they might need to take a picture of the front of their vehicle (like the take your own picture)...to make sure they had no Lyft stickers, and every so often take a screenshot of their apps in the Ly area of the list... trying to think of how you can prove a negative...
> 
> Even if a few were able to game the system, enough Lyft drivers would go for the increased pay and sign on bonus that Lyft would effectively die.


$500? Pfft


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber is barely affordable to most passengers, If Uber were to raise rates they would lose many passengers and lose money as a result.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber is barely affordable to most passengers, If Uber were to raise rates they would loose many passengers and loose money as a result.


Hahahaha

Barely affordable? Pfft.


----------



## Fuber168 (Jul 11, 2017)

Please think about this. Any passenger goes with a company that has no driver means the passenger will not get a ride. Cmon guys, drivers provide the ride. If Uber does that in the beginning, there is no Lyft today. Travvvvisfccer has a fake business degree or someone eles got it for him. No brainnnners. A transportation company without drivers is uselesssss! Will you drive for Uber if it is $2 per mile or rather drive for Lyft at $1 per mile?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TedInTampa said:


> 1) raise the pool rates to UberX, and UberX to UberXL, then add 10 cents per minute to both Pool and X, 25 or 30 cents per minute to XL and select/black/prime.
> 2) The same day offer a promotion to any new Uber driver that after 3 months and 500 trips of driving for Uber if they come to any Green dot location and show that they earned $0 with Lyft during that time, they get a sign on bonus of $500. Each day, they might need to take a picture of the front of their vehicle (like the take your own picture)...to make sure they had no Lyft stickers, and every so often take a screenshot of their apps in the Ly area of the list... trying to think of how you can prove a negative...
> 
> Even if a few were able to game the system, enough Lyft drivers would go for the increased pay and sign on bonus that Lyft would effectively die.


This thread makes *no sense*. There is no benefit for drivers in having Uber as the only show in town.

Having an alternative, and Uber having to compete for drivers, is good for drivers. The only reason Uber now allows tipping is because Lyft has it. The only reason they brought in instant pay is because Lyft has it. The only reason they are giving (albeit small) concessions to drivers such as pay after two minutes' wait for pax is because Lyft has it.


----------



## Fuber168 (Jul 11, 2017)

Before Lyft come to the play, Uber was $2.80 per mile for UberX. Fucccccck Lyft and Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuber168 said:


> Before Lyft come to the play, Uber was $2.80 per mile for UberX. Fucccccck Lyft and Uber.


The pay cuts aren't due to Lyft. Uber also cuts driver pay in cities where Lyft doesn't even operate.

The Uber script is simple:

1. Start up in a city with high driver pay to attract drivers
2. Gradually and repeatedly cut pay as driver numbers grow


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> The pay cuts aren't due to Lyft. Uber also cuts driver pay in cities where Lyft doesn't even operate.
> 
> The Uber script is simple:
> 
> ...


Seems like a good business plan to me, expenses as in driver pay etc should be as low as needed to still attract enough drivers to make the service run.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Seems like a good business plan to me, expenses as in driver pay etc should be as low as needed to still attract enough drivers to make the service run.


Correct; that's what businesses do - maximum profits occur when revenue is maximized and costs are minimized. We are not Uberlyft's parners; we are their suppliers and they want to buy our service for the cheapest price possible.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber is barely affordable to most passengers, If Uber were to raise rates they would loose many passengers and loose money as a result.


The whole point of this thread is lost to the fact that if uber 'raises rates", pax will obviously use lyft to save $0.11 or whatever. The uber drivers will make a few more pennies per ride on like half as many rides. math fail.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber is barely affordable to most passengers, If Uber were to raise rates they would loose many passengers and loose money as a result.


Most people don't realize this,

There's a lot of people who are getting cheap uber rides that would never would have gotten them before uber came to town.

Places with rediculously low rates are probobly going to be hit the worst (orlando for instance is at 69 a mile)


----------

